# Sat 8/04 Nice Amberjack



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with the Bunt crew Saturday. I don't have a camera right now so I only got one picture sent to me. If, I get some more pictures, I will post them. We went looking for big amberjacks, and found a few. Kevin got a 90.5 lb aj and fought him like a grand champion. Way to go Kevin. You have become a great fisherman. Got a limit of amberjacks and some grouper. Good day with good friends. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn thats a nice aj!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

ZING.......dang what a jack. Well done capt! AGAIN!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Good lord! Hurts my back just looking at it lol


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

God All Mighty! Nice work Delynn!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that is just nuts!:thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Are those guys midgets?


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Dang. That's a bruiser for sure.


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sonuva ...

Did I see y'all in a nice Cape Horn Saturday monrning?

Great fish!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang! After seeing all these nice AJ's coming in, I now know I'm doomed for bad weather next week.

Nice catch!


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

dang! nice AJ! i pulled in a 70 lb one a few weeks ago :/


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey JoeZ, Yea that was us Sat. morning catch bait next to you. I told the guys that you did not know it was me. I wish you had been with us. We had a good graded of amberjacks. I think all of them were 40 plus. The guys have been on my for awhile about catching a big one, so they got their wish. How did you do Joe?


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

That is serious AJ. I always look forward to looking at your post. Nice Work.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

All i can say is wow.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome fish! I always look forward to your pictures and reports


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice. That had to be a heck of a fight. What size reel were you using?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

saw ya at the weigh in delynn,when we brought in the hammerhead, but when i turned around you were gone. that was one heck of an aj. congrats to ya'll.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Hey JoeZ, Yea that was us Sat. morning catch bait next to you. I told the guys that you did not know it was me. I wish you had been with us. We had a good graded of amberjacks. I think all of them were 40 plus. The guys have been on my for awhile about catching a big one, so they got their wish. How did you do Joe?


I wasn't 100% sure it was you but the more I thought about it the more sure I got. 

We did ok. Went west and got grouper and AJ. Nothing special and certainly nothing THAT sized. 

Let me know any time you need a deckhand, I'll come running.


----------

